

OSCON 2012 Proceedings: Speaker Slides and Video - jackhammer2022
http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/schedule/proceedings

======
thomaslee
The slides for Inside PHP and Inside Python are probably best accompanied by
the modified source code so you can see where changes were made :)

<https://github.com/thomaslee/oscon2012-inside-php>
<https://github.com/thomaslee/oscon2012-inside-python>

If I had thought ahead a little, I would've done an initial import before the
presentations started so that folks could see a nice little diff... oh well.
Next time!

------
knb
...And does anyone have a link to Larry Wall's talk? ("state of the
onion").I'd like to know why there was a steaming toy penguin on the stage.
<https://twitter.com/merlyn/statuses/226149752440500227>

------
sherbondy
Does anyone have a link to Chris Granger's talk?

~~~
ibdknox
My talk was actually done in Light Table itself, so there won't be slides up.
Not sure when they're going to put the videos up - I'll see if I can find out.

